# Sacrificial Tannin



## richmke (Jul 26, 2015)

I can get LD Carlson's Wine Tannin from a LHBS, which is "Slovakian wine tannin from the heart of the European/Spanish Chestnut tree." I can also get a pound of it off Amazon for $15, including shipping.

FT Rouge, which is "highly reactive tannins derived from exotic woods and chestnut." However, with shipping, it is about $25 for 1/2 pound. I don't need anything else, so I won't qualify for free shipping.

Anyone have thoughts on LD Carlson vs FT Rouge, for sacrificial tannin (add before pitching yeast)?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 26, 2015)

richmke said:


> I can get LD Carlson's Wine Tannin from a LHBS, which is "Slovakian wine tannin from the heart of the European/Spanish Chestnut tree." I can also get a pound of it off Amazon for $15, including shipping.
> 
> FT Rouge, which is "highly reactive tannins derived from exotic woods and chestnut." However, with shipping, it is about $25 for 1/2 pound. I don't need anything else, so I won't qualify for free shipping.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on LD Carlson vs FT Rouge, for sacrificial tannin (add before pitching yeast)?



The only thing I can attest to is this: I have tasted each of these, after dissolving my dose in a cup of must. For the LD Carlson, the taste was YUK! BLECH! Bitter bitter bitter. Cannot get it out of my mouth fast enough. 
For the FT Rouge, the taste was, astringent, yes, but cocoa, dark chocolate, woody, coffee... not so bad, really!

I do not know, of course, how this translates to the finished wine, but I am never going back!


----------



## RichardC (Jul 2, 2021)

Coming from someone with your experience Sourgrapes, I'm almost afraid to add LD carlson tannins to anything.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 2, 2021)

RichardC said:


> Coming from someone with your experience Sourgrapes, I'm almost afraid to add LD carlson tannins to anything.



Okay, but I don't think my experience is extensive! You could try a batch and see what you think...


----------



## joeswine (Jul 2, 2021)

well if your using some (1 tablespoon full } in the primary its very beneficial in building the structure of the wines body and flavor profile in the long run ,in the secondary it boosts the profile and texture of the wine.
So yes most definitely add it if you can (REDS PRIMAREIELY).


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 3, 2021)

There are many tannins available, see the Scott Labs Handbook for descriptions of how to use and the benefits.

FT Rouge is for places where the tannin doesn’t hide the fruit flavor so I use it in dandelion, peach, watermelon, gooseberry, rhubarb . . . etc


----------

